# Granola recipe w/honey, no sugar?



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

My son is attempting to eat clean, and I offered to try and find a granola recipe I could make for him that requires no sugar, only honey. Does anyone have a recipe for me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Here's the one I use, minus the wheatgerm, subbing more oatmeal instead. It's the one my Mom used, too.

6 cups rolled oats
1 cup wheatgerm
1/2 cup oil
1 cup honey

Mix all and bake at 300 degrees, stirring often, until toasty brown. Stir as it cools to keep it loose.

Can add dried fruit, nut pieces, sesame seeds, coconut or chocolate chips.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's my favorite recipe. I use butter instead of margarine.

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/honeygranola.htm


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for those recipes. They both sound perfect!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

There was also a new one in this Months Taste of Home Magazine that sounded good.

If you don't get the magazine & want me to post it for you let me know & I'll pull it out for you.


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

I would appreciate that recipe, Katie, when you have time. Thank you very much.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 cup honey
5 cups oatmeal
Â½ cup raisins
Â½ cup dry milk
Â¾ tsp cinnamon
pinch of salt

Mix oil and honey in a saucepan. Heat until the sugar is dissolved. Combine dry ingredients in a large pan or on two cookie sheets. Pour honey mixture over dry mixture and mix well. Bake at 375 for 10 minutes. Let cool in pan. Store in an airtight container or ziplock. ADD THE RAISINS AFTER COOKING.

I like to add sliced almonds and sometimes wheat germ. You can add any dried fruit, nut coconuts etc. you want.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

This is the one I have been using. Substitute any dried fruit you like and any nuts. Unless you are talking small portions I didn't find that it made 10 servings and also I added more fruit and nuts. A;so I spray the pan with cooking spray first.

It is from Mr. Breakfast. http://www.mrbreakfast.com/
Fruit And Honey Granola
(10 servings)

&#8226; 3 and 1/2 cups quick or old fashioned oats - uncooked
&#8226; 1 and 1/4 cup diced dried mixed fruit (like cranberries and apricots)
&#8226; 1/2 cup honey
&#8226; 1/3 cup coarsely chopped pecans
&#8226; 4 Tablespoons butter or margarine - melted
&#8226; 1 teaspoon vanilla
&#8226; 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
&#8226; 1/4 teaspoon salt
Makes 10 1/2 cup servings.

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl, combine oats and pecans; mix well. Spread evenly on a large rimmed baking sheet.

In a small bowl, combine honey, margarine, vanilla, cinnamon and salt; mix well. Pour over oat mixture. Stir granola in the pan to mix well.

Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until golden brown, stirring every 10 minutes. Stir in dried fruit during the last 10 minutes of baking. Cool completely before serving.


Stores well in a sealed container for two weeks.
Mr Breakfast would like to thank muffin for this recipe


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry Julie I forgot to look it up until today.

The taste of Home recipe is called:
Granola-To-go Bars
3 1/2 c. quick cooking oats
1 c. chopped almonds
1 egg, beaten
2/3 c. butter, melted
1/2 c. honey
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 c. sunflower kernels
1/2 c. flaked coconut
1/2 c. dried apples
1/2 c. dried cranberries
1/2 c. packed brown sugar
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon

Combine oats & almonds in a 15 X 10 X 1 inch baking pan, coated with nonstick spray. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes or till toasted, stirring occasionally.

In a large bowl, combine egg, butter, honey & vanilla. Stir in the sunflower kernels, coconut, apples, cranberries, brown sugar & cinnamon. Stir into oat mixture.

Press into the 15 X 10 Baking pan coated with spray & Bake at 350 for 13-18 minutes or until set & edges are lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack. Cut into bars. Store in airtight container.

Yeilds 3 dozen


----------

